# Small shop in Germany



## Gerhard Christmann (Jul 10, 2005)

Hello pentturners,
here some pics of my small shop 7 x 14 foot (brand new)


























VisitorÂ´s and comments are welcome

best regards from sunny Wiesbaden Germany
Gerhard


----------



## Fred in NC (Jul 10, 2005)

Very nice shop, and excellent use of space, Gerhard!


----------



## ratwood (Jul 10, 2005)

Really great looking shop


----------



## Ligget (Jul 10, 2005)

Nice shop Gerhard, do you use the pen press in that position "like I do", or is it just hanging up out of the way?[]


----------



## Ben (Jul 10, 2005)

LUCKY!!!


----------



## jvsank (Jul 10, 2005)

Nice shop great use of space


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jul 10, 2005)

Holy turning tools Batman!
Looks like you have a lot of equipment in there. Nice little shop you got going on.


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 10, 2005)

Shucks--I spent three years in Friedberg---just down the road from you. Of course that was back in the late 60's. Welcome to
IAP---we try to have fun while creating.


----------



## Docsmith45 (Jul 10, 2005)

Very nice looking shop.  Good use of space.


----------



## swm6500 (Jul 10, 2005)

Nice compact well organized shop. Welcome to the group Gerhard.


----------



## JimGo (Jul 10, 2005)

WOW, GREAT shop!  Looks like you've already done a little turning...can't wait to see pics of your work!  Welcome to IAP!


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jul 10, 2005)

Willkommen Gerhard,

ein weiterer Deutscher in der IAP und der zweite Hesse (bin selbst eine alter Frankfurter). Allerdings lebe ich hier in den USA.

For our


----------



## woodscavenger (Jul 10, 2005)

Can I borrow some tools?  I promise to get them back to you....[]  Nice layout, but did I miss the workbench?


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 10, 2005)

Gerhard, very nice shop you have. I secound what Rudy said,  ( I guess )  []


----------



## Gerhard Christmann (Jul 11, 2005)

Hello WoodturnerÂ´s,

thankÂ´s for the comments,

@ Mark, I use the press this way, like this more than on a bench.
@ rudy Vey: Ei guude wie, wann de mol sehnsucht nooch em Ebbelwoi host, saach bescheid, ich schick der aan
(for Not Germans how can not talk dialect: If he is homesick he sould let me know this, and I will send some Applecider from his hometown Frankfort
@woodscavenger, I you need some tools, come along[]
I also miss on time the workbench, I will cange the the Record lathe next in a JET 3520 A (they sell the Powermatic in Europe in white)and build a bench between bandsaw and wall.
best regards and nice shavings
Gerhard


----------



## Justin_F (Jul 11, 2005)

Nice shop - where's the beer fridge???
Jus


----------



## tipusnr (Jul 11, 2005)

Great cabinetry.  Well thought out and executed. I sometimes forget the luxury of space we enjoy until I see a small shop so well executed.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by penworks_
> <br />Gerhard, very nice shop you have. I secound what Rudy said,  ( I guess )  []



Well, actually I had started to translate this for our English-speaking friends, but got somehow distracted by my wife....
What I said was:
I welcome Gerhard as another German to IAP and as the second from my homestate of Hesse and that I am originally from Frankfurt.


----------



## woodwish (Jul 15, 2005)

Very nice, and if I ever get to that part of the world I will stop by![8D]


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 1, 2005)

Welcome to the site, Gerhard! Cozy little shop you have there. [^]


----------



## woodbutcher (Aug 2, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful! It is so organized and functional. Please let us see some of your work. Welcome Gerhard,

                             Jim    [8D]


----------



## Gerhard Christmann (Aug 6, 2005)

Hello penturnerÂ´s,

let me know when some body will visit me, so I will prepare some cold beer 
(German beer [], not But or Miller light [xx(]). 
I for my own prefer red wine [)](need no fidge, shop to small [] )

best regards from sunny Germany
and thankÂ´s for comments
Gerhard


----------



## Thumbs (Aug 6, 2005)

Gerhard, that's just asking for a crowd!  I wish we could all get together for OctoberFest!  That would be a lot of fun, I'm sure!  Is that celebrated everywhere in Germany?
We even have a few folks in Pennsylvania who celebrate it every year.  I'm not sure how relevant that is.  We like to celebrate just about anything.......LOL!

BTW, that is a beautiful shop you made for yourself.  I'm sure you will enjoy playing in there!  Welcome to the club![][][][]

ADDENDUM:
Hey!  Wait a minute, I thought folks over there just drank their beer at room temperature!  Or is that just the Brits?[][}]


----------



## Rudy Vey (Aug 6, 2005)

We Germans drink our beer not at room temperature, we drink it from the fridge, but no frozen glasses/mugs. This is a mis-conception I have heard now for the last 9 years I am here.


----------



## Thumbs (Aug 6, 2005)

Sounds better all the time!


----------



## anstranger (Sep 29, 2005)

Wilkomen Gerhard. Nice looking shop and as others have said good use of limited space. Did you build this on your patio? How are you heating it? I remember that when I was there in Brekenhiem(sp)most of the houses had steam/hot water heating. I agree with you on the wine over beer. Never developed a taste for any country's beer it all was too bitter for me. A good german red has always been my weakness though and is it hard to find here in the states. Good apple wine is also hard to find. Anyway, have fun turning. Going to steal your idea about the pen press though takes up no bench space and might even be a little easier to control.


----------

